# my car is leaking power steering fluid



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

well i recently replaced my car power steering pump, but now its leaking thru the hose that's connected in the bottom. it might be that its not properly connected but is there anyway that i can know if for sure that's what it is. i touched the top of the pump where you pour the fluid and its dry so its not coming from there. the hose was all full of fluid so I'm pretty sure that is the problem. my question is... HOW CAN I FIX IT? 

do i have to take everything out and see if its tight
is there something i can do to it while the pump is still on
well i appreciate all the help


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd start by degreasing the area and find out exactly where it is leaking. You didn't state the make/model/year. If it is the hose you suspect, you may be able to use a crows foot or pull the pulley and use a tubing wrench.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I work part-time at a friends auto parts store and this is a familiar story within the last three years or so. I know you have already installed the pump, BUT-with most pumps being made off-shore now, they just are not high quality work. The main problem we have found is that the threaded ports of the pump is not threaded correctly. _Most _power steering hoses depend on being tightened down enough to seat the tapered end of the hose ont the mating area within the pump port.
"47-47" is correct in that you need to clean the suspect area thoroughly and find out exactly where the leak is coming from. I'M betting that it will be where the hose threads into the pump itself, and not the hose. IF that is the case, there is one known solution to this: Remove the pump, take the pump and paperwork back to the vendor and politely demand another pump or your money back. Check it out and let us know what you find. Good Luck, David


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Some Teflon tape on the threads might be a good idea too. Worked on an oil sealing unit I had that was leaking bad. Took it off, replaced the unit, put some tape on the threads. No leaks. Of course, maybe it wouldn't have leaked anyway, but when I thought about the PITA it was to get it off, I didn't want to take chances that the new one would leak too so I taped it. Just make sure the tape is about 1/4 of an inch from the end of the threads and doesn't extend past the fitting (don't want any coming off and getting in the pump).


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Some good suggestions!

The return hose (probably the bottom hose you speak of) isn't pressurized and is usually fastened with a crimp-type clamp or a hose clamp, and either can fail when the hose wears. The hose clamp can be reused.


Others that I can think of: One or both of your O-rings are bad and need replacing. Your hoses might need replacement. The elbow (bung) that goes into the pump reservoir isn't seal or broken. You may have bad seals in your pump or steering gear. Maybe you added too much fluid and the excess came out of the pressure tube, or you had some air bubbles in the pump (been there - big PINK mess!). Things to check and think about.

Fill a 5-gallon bucket with some hot air and check to see if your blinker fluid is at the optimum level.

:whistling2:


----------



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

sorry, i forgot to mention its a 1992 saturn sc


----------



## joey219 (Aug 23, 2009)

*changing the power steering hose Saturn SC 92*

well i just took out the power steering pump on my 92 Saturn SC. the rubber hose that has a hose clamp was a Lil cut on the top but barely anything. I'm going to put a new clamp on it. but the metal hose that went to the PS pump is very hard to unscrew,so i took it out through where it has like a little spring in it. it still has the elbow looking part attached to the hose so I'm having allot of trouble taking it out because i don't want to bent or break the metal hose. I'm pretty sure i can take it out. but if not, I'm wondering if its difficult to take the whole metal hose out that goes under the steering wheel.

IF SOMEONE KNOWS HOW TO TAKE THAT HOSE OUT OR IF ITS SOMETHING YOU CAN DO IN YOUR GARAGE PLEASE LET ME KNOW.
IF SOMEONE HAS TIPS ON HOW TO TAKE THAT ELBOW PART OFF OF THE METAL HOSE LET ME KNOW.
OH IF YOUR WONDERING WHY I'M DOING ALL THIS ITS BECAUSE MY PS PUMP HAD A LEAK COMING FROM THE METAL HOSE RIGHT WHERE YOU SCREW IT.... SO I'M GOING TO CHANGE THE PUMP AND PUT SOME OF THAT WHITE TAPE ON IT


----------



## Warden (Sep 27, 2009)

If it is on the high pressure side, you are likely in a bit of a mess. P/S pumps put out a LOT of pressure going into the steering rack. 

Since there are no photos, I can't exactly imagine what it is you are trying to do.

Just be aware even a 10 cent O ring could cause a failure and pump it all out pretty quick.

Ask the guys at your local auto parts store. They are pretty good with sort of thing.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> IF SOMEONE HAS TIPS ON HOW TO TAKE THAT ELBOW PART OFF OF THE METAL HOSE LET ME KNOW.
> OH IF YOUR WONDERING WHY I'M DOING ALL THIS ITS BECAUSE MY PS PUMP HAD A LEAK COMING FROM THE METAL HOSE RIGHT WHERE YOU SCREW IT.... SO I'M GOING TO CHANGE THE PUMP AND PUT SOME OF THAT WHITE TAPE ON IT


Ayuh,... That's a Crimped fitting that does *Not* come apart... *Don't do it*...

Like the Warden says,... That's a 1500psi line that is replaced as a Unit....
The screw in/ on ends are either tapered, or o-ringed,... 
Tape,+ thread sealant Won't help,+ are not needed...

Either the fitting on the end of the line, or the pump itself are probably Cracked,... 
Look Closely,+ Replace the offending piece...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I just Hate it when folks do Multipule posts on the Same issue....
I just posted This on your Other thread,...


Bondo said:


> > IF SOMEONE HAS TIPS ON HOW TO TAKE THAT ELBOW PART OFF OF THE METAL HOSE LET ME KNOW.
> > OH IF YOUR WONDERING WHY I'M DOING ALL THIS ITS BECAUSE MY PS PUMP HAD A LEAK COMING FROM THE METAL HOSE RIGHT WHERE YOU SCREW IT.... SO I'M GOING TO CHANGE THE PUMP AND PUT SOME OF THAT WHITE TAPE ON IT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

_Dup threads on the same issue have been merged_


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

While the operating pressure of a power steering pressure line can be up to 1200 PSI or so, that is only when the engine is running and the pump is pumping. I 'think' that the pressure quickly subsides to zero when the engine is off, as the pump has a pressure relief valve in it. Even if some pressure remains in the system when the engine is off, I doubt a static pressure anywhere close to 1200 PSI is in the system. Info from someone who knows for sure would be appreciated.

I have seen pressure lines replaced and have never seen them spray power steering fluid all over the place.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bigplanz said:


> While the operating pressure of a power steering pressure line can be up to 1200 PSI or so, that is only when the engine is running and the pump is pumping. I 'think' that the pressure quickly subsides to zero when the engine is off, as the pump has a pressure relief valve in it. Even if some pressure remains in the system when the engine is off, I doubt a static pressure anywhere close to 1200 PSI is in the system. Info from someone who knows for sure would be appreciated.
> 
> I have seen pressure lines replaced and have never seen them spray power steering fluid all over the place.


You are correct, static pressure is close to zero. The others are saying you can't repair a pressure hose. The only part servicable are the o rings if equiped, other than that the entire line must be replaced.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks. I understand now. A pressure line can't be repaired, only replaced.


----------



## UpComingBuilder (Dec 9, 2008)

Use Lucas Power Steering stop leak. It worked for mine


----------



## SELLC (Oct 11, 2009)

I didnt see the year or the make of the vehicle, however the High Pressure side of the power steering does get up there in pressure. Depending on what vehicle you have its possible the high side line, or the low side is leaking. 

Either way the high side lines are usually under $50 at Auto-Zone. It would really help to know what year, make and model vehicle you have.


----------

